# First Iwagumi Scape - Ohko Monument - PIC HEAVY | Anubias 'White' added



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

So, my 'Ohko Village' decided to become an 'Ohko Jungle', where all my stem plants decided to grow out of the water, due to overdosing of R.O.I.D.S. :tongue: lol 

Anyways...I've always wanted to try an Iwagumi Scape, so I figured it was time to nuke the stems and bring out the beauty of the Ohko Stone. :icon_smil

Heres the setup:

*Tank:* Do!aqua 45x24x30cm 
*Filter:* ZooMed 501
*Substrate:* Amazonia Aqua Soil 
*Lighting:* (72k)Archaea 27w CFL + 2x (65k)Fluval CFL 13w = Total 6.6 WPG 8 hours
*CO2:* Pressurized 2-3 BPS = Total 6 Hours
*Ferts:* NPK
twice a week water changes with 75% RO & 25% TAP

*Current Plants:*
Dwarf Hair Grass (DHG), Baby Tears (HC), Pogestemon Helferi "Downoi", & S. Repens 049

*Current Inhabitants:*
School of 9 Galaxy Danios, 7 Lamp Eye Killi's, (will be removed shortly) 10 Ember Tetras, 3 Ottocinclus, pair of Stiphodon Gobies, 1 Reticulated & 1 Borneo Hillstream Loach. Along with a small colony of PFR's, and a few Red Rili's (for my own personal viewing).

I'll do my best to update this weekly! 

*Didn't think arranging rocks would be so difficult..*:icon_eek:










*Always wanted to try an island, so this was my opportunity.*











*Total of about 2 1/2 hours of planting...*











*messy messy messy...*











*Flooded - Day 1*










*Ohko Stones*










*Top Shot*











*Time for some Hillstream Shots!*


*Reticulated *









*Borneo*









THANKS FOR VIEWING! \m/ ^__^ :bounce:

-*Mike*


----------



## lotzodomo (Aug 15, 2011)

Great tank  I love the hillstream loach. I had one a few years ago, I could watch it for hours. They're so fun~


----------



## Scouty (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## chew (May 18, 2012)

Nice to see a different iwagumi. You can only take so much sieryu stones


----------



## Charlygarcia808 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have heard of the sieryu stones changing water parameters, is that the case with the stones you have used here? It is nice to see something different, and those hillstream loaches are stunning!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful setup and I love the loaches!


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Love the rocks


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks very nice, cool fish selection.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

lotzodomo said:


> Great tank  I love the hillstream loach. I had one a few years ago, I could watch it for hours. They're so fun~


I love them all! haha. if i ever run into a new hillstream, that i dont own, its going in the tank! lol


Scouty said:


> Looks great!


thanks!


chew said:


> Nice to see a different iwagumi. You can only take so much sieryu stones


thanks! im new to scaping, so this is my second scape .


Charlygarcia808 said:


> I have heard of the sieryu stones changing water parameters, is that the case with the stones you have used here? It is nice to see something different, and those hillstream loaches are stunning!


hmmm... im not to exactly sure if i notice anything? thanks! glad it stands out a little. and yes i love my hillstreams! 



GMYukonon24s said:


> Beautiful setup and I love the loaches!


im glad everyones enjoying them!


thelub said:


> Love the rocks


thanks!


Green_Flash said:


> Looks very nice, cool fish selection.


thank you!!


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Beautiful setup and I love the loaches!


+1 on that. 
Those loaches are out of site!
About 20 years ago they were around all the time at my LFS, now nothing.
Are those the same as a stingray loach? I could be mistaken.
Either way beautiful fish!
Cheers,

big o


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

why so much light over the tank and so many fish so early? it's a small setup. not trying to antagonize, but you need to hit the brakes and slow down. All of those fish in a tank that is not cycled; a tank freshly planted with a ton of light; all on your first day with it flooded- you are going to encounter many issues with your water, your flora, and your fauna. I think you need to reduce your light, ease up on the stocking and approach your try at iwagumi with more patience... then you will start to really enjoy its simplicity.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks great! I'm a fan of ohko stones. Instantly loved them once I saw some guy selling it over here. Those lampeyes are badarse too! I haven't been able to find any!


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Fat Guy said:


> why so much light over the tank and so many fish so early? it's a small setup. not trying to antagonize, but you need to hit the brakes and slow down. All of those fish in a tank that is not cycled; a tank freshly planted with a ton of light; all on your first day with it flooded- you are going to encounter many issues with your water, your flora, and your fauna. I think you need to reduce your light, ease up on the stocking and approach your try at iwagumi with more patience... then you will start to really enjoy its simplicity.


I wasn't so much concerned with the amount of light as I was the amount of fish. How many gallon does that come out to?


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Big O said:


> +1 on that.
> Those loaches are out of site!
> About 20 years ago they were around all the time at my LFS, now nothing.
> Are those the same as a stingray loach? I could be mistaken.
> ...


Im glad everyone loves my loaches! :bounce:
I work at a LFS, and I think a bunch of places stopped caring for the difficulty of netting them into a bag.. I've seen a few cases where people stress them out to the point of death.. 
Hmmm... another common name I hear a lot for the Reticulated Hillstreams are "Butterfly" Loach.
Thnks




Fat Guy said:


> why so much light over the tank and so many fish so early? it's a small setup. not trying to antagonize, but you need to hit the brakes and slow down. All of those fish in a tank that is not cycled; a tank freshly planted with a ton of light; all on your first day with it flooded- you are going to encounter many issues with your water, your flora, and your fauna. I think you need to reduce your light, ease up on the stocking and approach your try at iwagumi with more patience... then you will start to really enjoy its simplicity.


Thanks for the advice. 
But from my past experience, with my previous scape (same light/soil/co2/fishes/stones/etc.), everything did really great. 
My tanks 'aqua soil' has been done cycling and leaching out its ammonia. 
I drained my tank down and netted all the same fish into a bucket with an airstone, while scaping/planting the tank. I had no other choice, but to add them back into the aquarium once I re-flooded it. They all are doing just fine and I feel like, they're enjoying the extra room. 

I would have wanted to have the DHG & HC fill in on its own, but I already had enough trimmings, from the previous scape, to just fill it in.

Im excited to see how everything works out. 
Keep in touch! :icon_mrgr



mistahoo said:


> Looks great! I'm a fan of ohko stones. Instantly loved them once I saw some guy selling it over here. Those lampeyes are badarse too! I haven't been able to find any!


I know! I checked out the AFA store, but the GF limited me to the amount I could purchase :icon_cry: lol

Thanks! So much respect for them Lamp-Eyes! I encouraged my boss to get some, and I was able to pick some up at $1.99 each! :icon_mrgr





DefStatic said:


> I wasn't so much concerned with the amount of light as I was the amount of fish. How many gallon does that come out to?


This tank is a 30L/8 Gallon Aquarium.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Day 7 - update*

So, Day 7.

nothing different has been going on. 

did a water change, dosed NPK's. and plants love to pearl for me 

some exciting things to look for is...

Im getting a glass orb from Han (h4n). 

he had to ask what i was placing in there... and all i could think of was just a small Trithuria sp (Blood Vomit).. he over course suggested an even rarer plant..

Anubias Nana 'Snow White'.. so ended up supporting his plant room funds, and have this coming in with the orb on monday. ill post a picture when it arrives 


anyways, for viewing sake, heres a lil pic i snapped before the timer went off.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: First Iwagumi Scape - Ohko Monument - PIC HEAVY*

Love this scape. Esp. the ohko. Definitely my favorite stone

the addiction continues...


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Love this scape. Esp. the ohko. Definitely my favorite stone
> 
> the addiction continues...


indeed roud:


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

*Day 9 - Anubias Nana 'Snow White' added*

so... i've always been wanting a glass pod to grow a little 'bonsai' separately in the tank...

so my buddy, Han (h4n). was able to order me a Gush Crystal Pod.. and of course I needed to add something to it... so, i was able to purchase one of his last Anubias Nana 'Snow White's.. 

It all arrived today, and as usual, perfect shipping/quality from Mr.Han.:thumbsup: (highly suggest his quality products in plants/shrimp food/scaping materials/ etc)

So, hopefully it will do well! right now it has 6 leaves and hoping to have it multiply _someday_, since i've been told it grows VERY slowly... hehehe 
i have it in aquasoil, roots are berried and rhizome is exposed above soil 


anyways, my camera isn't the best and for some reason, its a very difficult plant to get the lens to focus on... so heres the best pics i could snap!


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

Never seen that before. Awesome.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

That is very cool. Your DHG looks lush as well.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

That. Is. Awweeesssooommmeee!
I have loved that Gush orb since I first laid eyes on it. The anubias white is Perfect for it. It might look cool to have something on the opposite side of the tank to give it balance. Like move your drop checker parallel to the orb. Just a thought. This one is super nice!

the addiction continues...


----------



## Erirku (May 9, 2007)

i WANT a pod!!! ahhh. nice tank!!!


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Mike00726 said:


> Never seen that before. Awesome.


me neither lol. its so much cooler in person! pictures don't do any justice 


Green_Flash said:


> That is very cool. Your DHG looks lush as well.


thanks!
I love planting small amounts of it and having it filll in through the course of time.. but i had a nice amount starting out... so in a way, it was pre-carpeted >__< I should feel ashamed of myself :icon_redf


A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> That. Is. Awweeesssooommmeee!
> I have loved that Gush orb since I first laid eyes on it. The anubias white is Perfect for it. It might look cool to have something on the opposite side of the tank to give it balance. Like move your drop checker parallel to the orb. Just a thought. This one is super nice!
> 
> the addiction continues...


lol... i was like, i don't what it is. but i know i need one of these 
i hope to have the anubias white fill the entire glass orb  maybe in a year..:icon_eek:

Thanks for the suggestion! I totally agree and it looks like you'll see one of the two rearranged on my next update! 

thanks so much! lol.. although the price was tough, it a plant worth owning.roud:


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Erirku said:


> i WANT a pod!!! ahhh. nice tank!!!


*cough cough* Mr.Han (h4n)


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

How do I get one?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking good man!

I might be able to get more glass orb. If anyone interested please PM me.


----------

